# Mouse click mit java



## babuschka (22. Jul 2011)

wie kann man einen mouseclick mit java machen?
ich habe es mit der classe robots versucht, aber es funktionir nicht.


----------



## Gast2 (22. Jul 2011)

Bekommst du einen Bluescreen?


----------



## Illuvatar (22. Jul 2011)

wie kann man eine benutzeroberfläche in java machen?
ich habe es mit dem package javax.swing versucht, aber es funktioniert nicht.

:bahnhof:


----------



## babuschka (22. Jul 2011)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Bekommst du einen Bluescreen?



bluescreen?


----------



## Gast2 (22. Jul 2011)

Sowas in der art:






Ne mal im ernst.
was genau hast du versucht? was genau klappt nicht? was genau willst du erreichen?


----------



## babuschka (24. Jul 2011)

nein kein bluescreen
ich habe es versucht mit robot.release und den anderen methoden die ich ned aufzählen will und die maus klick bei mir ned


----------



## XHelp (24. Jul 2011)

ritonda66 hat gesagt.:


> ich habe es versucht mit robot.release und den anderen methoden die ich ned aufzählen will und die maus klick bei mir ned



Du musst es mit mousePress und anderen Methoden, die ich nicht aufzählen will, machen.


----------



## jueki (25. Jul 2011)

Vielleicht so was:

```
public class myDlg extends JDialog
{
	// ...
	private JButton jBt_myButton  = null;

	// ...

	private JButton getBt_myButton  ()
	{
		if (jBt_myButton  == null)
		{
			jBt_myButton  = new JButton();
			jBt_myButton  .setBounds(new Rectangle(5, 90, 254, 24));
			jBt_myButton  .addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter()
			{
				// wenn eine Maustaste wieder los gelassen wird
				public void mouseReleased(java.awt.event.MouseEvent e)
				{
					// Hier eventuell noch rechte/linke/sonst eine Maustaste abfragen
					//und Funktionsaufruf, was beim Click zu tun ist ...

										
				}
			});
		}
		return jBt_myButton;
	}
	// ...


}
```

Wenn Du in Deiner Oberflächenklasse irgendwie auf die Membervariable "jBt_myButton" zugreifen willst, dann immer ausschließlich über die Funktion "getBt_myButton  ()". So wie oben beschrieben baut das das Eclipse-Plug-in "Visual Editor (VE)". Klapp eigentlich ganz gut.

jueki


----------



## truesoul (25. Jul 2011)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Du musst es mit mousePress und anderen Methoden, die ich nicht aufzählen will, machen.



:lol:

@ritonda66
Versuche erstmal zu verstehen und deshalb: 
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 16.5 Es tut sich was – Ereignisse beim AWT
How to Write a Mouse Listener (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Writing Event Listeners)


----------



## ARadauer (25. Jul 2011)

@jueki: Klassen schreibt man groß, Variablen camelCase. Und es geht hier nicht darum auf eine Klick zu hören sondern einen zu machen.



> ich habe es versucht mit robot.release und den anderen methoden die ich ned aufzählen will und die maus klick bei mir ned


ok... das war sicher nicht ernst gemeint, also halte ich das für einen Troll Post!
Falls es doch ernst gemeint war: Poste doch einfach deinen Code!!!!


----------



## r.w. (25. Jul 2011)

ritonda66 hat gesagt.:


> wie kann man einen mouseclick mit java machen?
> ich habe es mit der classe robots versucht, aber es funktionir nicht.



Versuch es doch mal so:


```
import java.awt.AWTException;
import java.awt.Robot;
import java.awt.event.InputEvent;
import java.util.logging.Level;
import java.util.logging.Logger;

public class ClickDemo {
   Robot r = null;

   public static void main(String[] args) {
      ClickDemo dt = new ClickDemo();

      // Anwendungsbeispiel
      dt.mouseClick(10,10);
   }

   ClickDemo() {
      try {
         r = new Robot();
         r.setAutoDelay(50);
      } catch (AWTException ex) {
         Logger.getLogger(ClickDemo.class.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
      }
   }
   
   public void mouseClick(int posX, int posY) {
      r.mouseMove(posX, posY);
      // InputEvent.BUTTON1_MASK -> gedrueckter Button
      r.mousePress(InputEvent.BUTTON1_MASK);
      r.mouseRelease(InputEvent.BUTTON1_MASK);
   }
   
}
```

Ein Klick besteht aus einem mousePress und einem anschließenden mouseRelease.
Vielleicht war das ja Dein Fehler.

VG ROlf


----------

